# new in town



## FyrBurd83 (Jun 26, 2015)

New here and gettinf ready to make the dive into Test. Beem doing some research and looking for more. Thanx and look forward to good convo!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 26, 2015)

good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jun 27, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------

